# Where can I buy Nfu Oh nail polish?



## swaly (May 29, 2009)

I found fabuloustreet.com, but I'm not sure it's the best price I could get. I saw Nfu Oh #62 in the nail polish swatch thread and I couldn't resist! Google tells me of some other RIDICULOUS, unprecedented color/glitter combinations, too!

This is the link to the color collection with swatches (the image is HUGE):
http://fabuloustreet.com/online/temp...OLOR+CHART.jpg


----------



## widdershins (May 29, 2009)

I don't have an answer for you, but I'm really interested in any replies to this thread. I fell in love with the purple nail polish with the red reflects in it. Number 51 I think. Gorgeous! I might have to end up shelling out the $14 for it.


----------



## Ernie (May 31, 2009)

Are these to be used as regular polish?


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 31, 2009)

Yes, they are regular polish, but they have flakies in them. These flakies give gorgeous look to your nail. You just have to see some pics in order to understand that, because I can't even describe it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You can check nailgal.com or scrangie.com for some good pics.
I have purple one, 51 I believe... got it off ebay. When I got it, there was only 1 seller, you have to pm her with the shade you want. 
I believe these are only sold in stores in Asia and New Zealand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit- oh, and that is the pretties and most unique bottle I have ever had. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit #2- not all of the colors have flakies, some are just regular colors, some have glitter etc.


----------



## Ernie (May 31, 2009)

^^Thanks!


----------



## darklocke (May 31, 2009)

I absolutely looooooooooove my collection of 17 Nfu.Oh-polishes! The bottle is a little treasure in itself too.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (May 31, 2009)

I would love to have this polish in my collection. Sadly I have to give up polishes for at least a good 1.5 years... LOL I've been hauling my ass off.


----------



## ksaelee (Jul 31, 2009)

Affiniti Nail & Beauty - Nfu.Oh, Mundo, Pro Impressions, Nfu Oh, Nail Products

they sell nfu oh polishes!! but has anyone ordered from there before???


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Aug 1, 2009)

I have done a LOT of searching, and as far as I can find fabuloustreet.com is the only USA distributor for Nfu Oh.  Really, if you consider that these are an import, the prices aren't bad.  They also have a pretty good package deal that they switch up once in awhile where you get five or six polishes and a base/top coat and cuticle oil or something like that for a reduced price.  Also, they have free shipping for all US orders!


----------



## ksaelee (Aug 1, 2009)

^^^ thank you...i did not read about affinity closely LOL....


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm from New Zealand and I've never seen them here


----------



## broken_soul (Apr 9, 2010)

fabulousstreet.com is the only place I know that sells Nfu-Oh polish. They're having a sale right now too. I think it's all of April. The customer service is great there too and they ship fast. I've ordered about 4 times. LOL


----------



## bebs (Apr 13, 2010)

I love jocelyn on fabulous street she is the sweetest and one of the nicest owners I've ever found for an e-store, super fast shipping normally within 24 hours (I normally get it within one or two days, I also live within the same state as sent out from which is another reason for it) and will help you with anything you ask her to within a timely manor to boot!!!

I have nothing but love for the polishes I own (about 30 of them) and will keep buying more from her


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Anybody got any idea about a retailer for these in the UK? I have looked previously and to no avail.


----------



## Jessie May (Apr 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_I'm from New Zealand and I've never seen them here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! I would love to know where to find them?


----------



## Nicnivin (Sep 20, 2010)

*Nfu.Oh??*

I saw a color I must have but can't seem to find any online US retailer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know how to get Nfu.Oh polishes in the US? Thanks!


----------



## Cydonian (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Nfu.Oh??*

I believe this is one of the only US retailers =/

Fabuloustreet.com, From Professional Acrylic system to the fabulous nail polishes, Nfu Oh offers superior quality to all.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Nfu.Oh??*

There is this thread with some info:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f176/w...polish-140520/

But maybe new places have popped up because this one led us to the same conclusion to buy on Fabuloustreet.


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 21, 2010)

I know of a couple of places to buy Nfu Oh polishes, but some etailers won't ship to certain countries. I have no idea who ships to where, so please check this out for yourself!

- Of course: Fabuloustreet.com, From Professional Acrylic system to the fabulous nail polishes, Nfu Oh offers superior quality to all. - US
- From Estonia, ships to most of Europe at least (don't know about other continents and countries) Viis Ilusalong I think they're the cheapest around if you're in Europe.
- From the UK: Affiniti Nail & Beauty - Nfu.Oh, Mundo, Pro Impressions, Nfu Oh, Nail Products their shipping is a bit pricey if you don't live in the UK (I'm from The Netherlands).. £14.95 per order I believe, £4.95 if you're in the UK. 

I've ordered from all three above and they all shipped pretty quickly and have good CS.

There are two Dutch shops that I know of that also sell Nfu Oh:
Nfu.Oh Nederland - They ship internationally as well, but I can't find a list of the countries. You can always send them an email to ask
Home » Nail XL - groothandel nagelproducten en nagelstyliste opleiding - only ships to Europe for € 14,95 per order.

I hope this helps!


----------



## misschellenails (Aug 31, 2012)

I was looking for these also and see a post saying wallmart so I gotta check it out


----------



## bmarie46 (Jan 21, 2013)

Fabuloustreet.com is the best place to get nfu-oh. They have their entire line. Its a bit pricey but still the cheapest place to buy it. Right now they are out of stock of 48, 49, 51 52 and 60.


----------

